# Fredricks/Yanmar



## cdockens

Hello All,

New to the Forum and have never used a Yanmar Gray. I own 10 acres of river bottom sandy/high water table land covered in woods mostly magnolias, pines, and scrub oaks located close to the Coast in MS. It drains well and dries out once cleared but still the water table is just below the surface. I know I want a 4wd with a backhoe and loader. I currently borrow my dad's gray Kubota which looks like a small 4cyl (no markings so I do not know the horsepower or model). I would like to know if anyone knows if Fredricks in North Alabama has a good reputation on their Yanmar Gray Tractors? Also I would like to know your opinion on the best size/horsepower, 2 cylinder or 3 cylinder I should be looking at.


----------



## tcreeley

I have a 30 hp NH TC30 3 cyl diesel. 4wd, fel. I find it great for gravel, snow, garden plowing, harrowing, bush hogging. I have an old mini backhoe from northern tool. I like the back hoe unit separate- one I can tow around and leave it where I am working. There are plenty of tough units out there. It is less wear and tear on the tractor. It is also a more maneuverable tractor. 
Buy new or used- both work. Look for low hours on the tractor. Buy local, face to face or from a dealer. Avoid the cheap craigslist scams delivering a fake tractor a couple of states away! - Get the model number off the Kubota tractor, or take a couple of pics and people can direct you to the info on it.
-Yanmar-good tractor, used to make John Deeres. Lately I hear they are having some issues on the tractor sites, with un authorized gray tractor sales. Don't know more than that.
Good luck.


----------



## winston

Fredricks is the only authorized grey market Yanmar dealer and yes they have a good reputation. I believe their re conditioned units come with a 1 year warranty. http://www.fredricksimporting.com/


----------



## bmaverick

I have a recent Fredricks Yanmar YM2610. Love it. It has about 33Hp. For the past two weeks, I've used it for logging. 

As for Hp like the Kobuta, you would need a YM3110 with a FEL. This has the 3T84T turbo engine. It's very similar to a John Deere 1050 with the turbo. It comes with the Power-Shift. This is automatic-like (better than hydrostatic). 

The YM2610 would be good too, just takes a little longer to do things. Anything less would be too weak of a machine for your terrain. 

BTW, Fredricks has those already in stock. Just match up the FEL you would need. They have backhoes too, just that I had not seen them on any of the models on the lot. And they have a few HUNDRED totally restored on the lot. It's one sweet operations down there. My visit this late summer was a hoot! Tell Bobby I had sent you. LOL

They have a new website for the show room lot listings.
http://www.fredricksoutdoor.com/yanmar 

And the Fredricks Importing website too. 
http://www.fredricksimporting.com/quality


Here is the 4X4 YM3110 with FEL


----------



## EmerichSales

I was Told by Yanmar that Fredricks is Not an Authorized Grey Market Yanmar Dealer !! 

Yanmar says there are NO Authorized Grey Market Tractors !

www.YanmarTractor.com


----------



## winston

Reackon you are right but I find this article interesting. http://www.fredricksoutdoor.com/history


----------



## bmaverick

EmerichSales said:


> I was Told by Yanmar that Fredricks is Not an Authorized Grey Market Yanmar Dealer !!
> 
> Yanmar says there are NO Authorized Grey Market Tractors !
> 
> www.YanmarTractor.com


You are correct on one account. The word is authorized. Yanmar can not authorize the gray tractors as these were never designated for retail in North America. 

However, Fredricks did work out with Yanmar a legal means for those over here. The UTDA requirements are to meet or exceed the US safety mandates for tractors. It was going well until other smaller dealers cut corners with no safety devices applied, thus people got hurt. Those fly by night, make a quick dollar, actually hurt us as consumers and the name of Yanmar. 

Fredricks has the gray restored tractors as well as ones that in the past were sold over here. Not only this, they have done John Deere's as well. Fredricks isn't just gray tractors. They offer more than just Yanmars. 

In the long run of things, the way Fredricks restores the tractors and adding all the safety devices, they have actually restored the Yanmar name to better standing over here. This and Yanmar themselves working with Club Cadet. 

ROPS, seat belts, PTO shields, warning labels, PTO safety clutch and other items enhance the safety of the Yanmar machines, whether these are gray or actually sold over here in North America. Even older John Deere Yanmars can obtain the ROPS and other safety hardware to make the tractor usage safer. 

I know of no other firm that has taken tractor safety further as a reseller of equipment than Fredricks.


----------



## pogobill

My concern with a gray market tractors would be service and parts. Do some research on these and find out if you can get parts for instance.


----------



## bmaverick

pogobill said:


> My concern with a gray market tractors would be service and parts. Do some research on these and find out if you can get parts for instance.


Oh, there is a vast supply base that is solely for just the grays of Yanmar. As for the other grays from other manufactures, it gets very slim. Yanmar grays have the best support compared to others. Just be happy not to have a Kubota gray or a Mitsubishi gray. 

This is just a small snap-shot of those that support the Yanmar gray market. Some forums made this list a sticky at the top of the Yanmar sub-threads. 

Here is that listing ... :usa: 

--- 

If you live in the southeast USA, Fredricks does have a good dealer network to support you. Their 1-year warranty is another plus! 

Other than that, there are several areas of support for the Yanmars. All within a days' drive and back or in less time for most of the US population. So, I would concur that support isn't within close reach living in the mid-west. 

*-* Fredricks in AL has 5 dealers in their network. (2 in AL, 2 in GA, LA, and in the north in MN) http://www.fredricksimporting.com/dealer-locator
*-* Hoye is in TX for all kinds of Yanmar tractor parts. Yanmar Tractor Parts - Shop Online www.hoyetractor.com 
*-* Weaver's is in Shippensburg, PA or at Weaver's Compact Tractor Parts & Compact Tractor Salvage www.compactractorparts.com 
*-* Best-Used-Tractors are in Eugene Oregon, they list many Yanmar tractors, excavators, Japan trucks, etc ... Yanmar Tractors, Yanmar parts, individual Yanmar tractors, containers of Yanmar tractors www.best-used-tractors.com 
*-* Little Miami Trading Company in OH, Yanmar and other Japan tractors. Parts, Service and Implements too! Little Miami Trading Company - Compact Tractors www.lmtcompany.com 
*-* North Central West - NCW Tractor Parts in NV www.ncwtractorparts.com 
*-* Yesterdays Tractors in Port Townsend, WA has parts www.yesterdaystractors.com
*-* Stevens Tractor Parts - Carries thousands of Yanmar, John Deere, Ford and New Holland parts www.stevenstractor.com/parts/yanmar.html 
*-* TYM Yanmar Gray Dealer in WA www.tractorco.com/tractors/used.html or www.tractorco.com/tractors/packages.html 
*-* South Circle Tractor Sales in LA, Refurbish Yanmar Dealer http://www.southcircletractorsales.c...roductlist.htm
*-* Broken Tractor LLC in Baton Rouge, LA for YM and FX parts www.brokentractor.com/yanmar_directory.htm
*-* Tractors on the Creek in Fairview, NC, Dealer They specialize in the Gray Market tractors www.tractorsonthecreek.com/tractors-inv.htm 
*-* All States AG Parts - Yanmar F, FX and YM tractor parts http://www.tractorpartsasap.com/Yanm...rts-s/7116.htm 
*-* Tractor Joe Parts in St. Louis, MO - www.tractorjoe.com/yanmar
*-* Best Farm Parts in Hernando, MS bestfarmparts.com/yanmar-c-174.html
*-* Hodges Farm Equipment in Fenton, MI Yanmar parts http://www.hodgesfarmequipment.com 
*-* Stormer Tractors in Wallace, NC - Specializes in Yanmar 3pt htich, Koyker loaders for gray Yanmars and implements http://stormer-tractors.com/yanmar_t...hitch_kits.htm 
- My Farm Parts in Richville, NY http://myfarmparts.com/yanmar-c-44
*-* Sheaffer's Town & Country Tractor in IL, http://www.japanesetractorparts.com 

This list isn't everything. There are still others out there as gray tractor dealers, parts, service, and add-ons. Don't forget your local John Deere Ag parts counter and service too. Yanmar made tractors for JD from 1979 to 2007. Many parts are cross referenced IF you know the Yanmar engine in the JD tractor. I've been building a long list of the JD to Yanmar data and hoping to post it shortly in the Yahoo Yanmar Groups file section. In a few instances some of the Yanmars were painted JD green without any major changes and sold here in the USA as John Deeres'.


----------



## bmaverick

*AND ... *

The largest tractor import salvage yard in the USA for both grays and regular imports along with those that were imported as John Deere's Massey-Fergeson, etc., then go to ... 

http://wkytpstore.com




















We are a Japanese compact tractor salvage yard. We have been in business since 1987 serving the agriculture community. We specialize in quality used and rebuilt tractor parts. 

We have a large inventory of numerous makes such as; Allis Chalmers, Bolens, Case, Ford, Himomoto, Iseki, John Deere, Kioti, Kubota, Massey, Mitsubishi, New Holland, Satoh, Shibaura, Suze, White and of course Yanmar. 

We offer same day shipping on most orders, knowledgeable sales staff and truck freight discounts. We ship UPS and most truck lines daily. 

Please call a saleperson, fax us, submit the Part Availability Inquiry Form or contact us via email. 

We also buy salvage tractors. If you have one that you would like to sell, please call us for a bid. 
WKY Tractor Parts Store 6375 • Joppa Landing Road • Kevil, Kentucky 42053 • 800-564-0567


----------



## parapower

I haven't been on for a while but I will tell you I buy from Fredricks a lot In fact I just call them an order over the phone ialways get what I need very good company


----------



## bmaverick

parapower said:


> I haven't been on for a while but I will tell you I buy from Fredricks a lot In fact I just call them an order over the phone i always get what I need very good company


Not a bad drive. About 1-1/2 hours at most. I'm about 2-1/2 hours away further up I-65 from Fredricks. Nice that they can deliver to middle TN easily.


----------



## bmaverick

Time for Spring and a Yanmar ...


----------



## Toni

The prices in US for Yanmar grey market tractors are very high.


----------



## winston

Lot's of folks out there with these old Yanmars and I am doubting they consider them "old junk". I know I didn't consider mine "old junk".


----------



## bmaverick

Toni said:


> The prices in US for Yanmar grey market tractors are very high.


Compared to what? 

Have you looked at anything totally restored or new in the CUT tractor realm? 
A John Deere, New Holland Boomer, Club Cadet, Mahindra, Kubota, Massey, etc with the same equipment? Then compare the warranty.

Also, Fredricks is offering this month FREE delivery up to 500-miles from their location. I have two co-workers now ready to pull the trigger on a YM1720 and a YM1610. They searched and searched for something better than a clunker from Craigslist and used at tractor resellers. The only decent reseller was Red River near us in Clarksville. BUT, these were still used, not restored, nor with the ROPS and safety hardware either. The 30-day warranty isn't as nice as the Fredircks 1-yr. 

Now, if you are looking at other Yanmars not restored, only having a nice coat of fresh paint and nothing else (not even a warranty), sure, those are a great because you get what you paid for as the saying goes.  

Before I got my YM2610, I had also compared an LS33xx something back then. BUT, I would have monthly payments and about twice the price.


----------



## Toni

The prices in US for grey market tractors are very high compared with NEW.

Fredricks charge for a 35 years old tractor yanmar 2 cylinder 12 HP tractor between 5-6000 Dollar?!
A new Yanmar tractor GK160 3 cylinder 16HP with 4 wheel drive costs in Europe between 7-8000 Euros (without local tax). I`m living in Italy, but I bought my Yanmar tractor in Romania. They have the same tractors as Italy, but are much cheaper. I paid for my Yanmar EF233M 33.4 HP 11.900 Euro. 

The new Yanmar tractors have 35% less fuel consumption and don`t have stinking exhaust gasses anymore. 

Totally restored means change all spare-parts that can be worn out. You can`t totally restore a 35 years old tractor make a rops and make profit.
Only to dissemble all components from the tractor and assemble it back will take +- 100 working hours. 100 hours X 60 Dollar = 6000 Dollar.

The Fredricks tractors are repaired and painted for the sell price of 6000 Dollar. Ofcourse the quality of Fredricks tractors don`t has to be bad. Especially you don`t use the small tractors every day it can be a good option to buy a second hand repaired tractor, but the price of 6000 Dollar for a outdated product is insane compare new. 

www.yanmar.eu


----------



## winston

You must be looking at a different price list than me. Where did you see the 12hp tractor between 5-6000 dollars? 

I don't see the point of comparing Romania tractors with US tractors. I doubt anyone over here is going to buy in Romania. I'm sure they are probably cheaper in China too.


----------



## swreeder70

I'm considering a Fredericks Yanmar. I only buy things with cash, and I don't want to spend 20-30K on a new tractor. I have been working craigslist adds for well over six months and I'm tired of wasting my time on beat up, overpriced abused equipment.

For me these seem like a really good option for a hobby type operation like I have on my place.

I'd like some more feedback from anyone that has gone down this path.


----------



## bmaverick

Toni said:


> The prices in US for grey market tractors are very high compared with NEW.


What are you comparing? new vs. gray?
In the USA, CUT tractors new are well above the $22,000 + the taxes added thereafter. 



Toni said:


> Fredricks charge for a 35 years old tractor yanmar 2 cylinder 12 HP tractor between 5-6000 Dollar?!


Guess you didn't see the prices of a Fredricks 2-cly. Those are about $3,500 to $,4100 depending on the options. Not the 5 to 6,000 dollar prices as the 3-cly. 



Toni said:


> A new Yanmar tractor GK160 3 cylinder 16HP with 4 wheel drive costs in Europe between 7-8000 Euros (without local tax). I`m living in Italy, but I bought my Yanmar tractor in Romania. They have the same tractors as Italy, but are much cheaper. I paid for my Yanmar EF233M 33.4 HP 11.900 Euro.


The GK160 tractor is actually a micro-tractor. It's really not a true CUT tractor. Why would anyone have a use for that in the USA for farming ??? 

You must have gotten your EF233M used, because the pricing for even a 2012 in Italy is 15.400Euro or $17,000USD. For that price, I can buy 2 tractors YM2402D 4x4 totally restored. 



Toni said:


> The new Yanmar tractors have 35% less fuel consumption and don`t have stinking exhaust gasses anymore.


Yes, the new Yanmars are better on fuel. BUT, here in the USA, our prices for fuel is far better than that in Europe. ALSO, the USA has been on the CLEAN diesel formula now for two decades, thus there isn't any stinking exhaust gases. 



Toni said:


> Totally restored means change all spare-parts that can be worn out. You can`t totally restore a 35 years old tractor make a rops and make profit. Only to dissemble all components from the tractor and assemble it back will take +- 100 working hours. 100 hours X 60 Dollar = 6000 Dollar.


Try less than 60hrs X ~45 = $2,700 + about $1,500 new parts, ROPS, etc.
Thus ~$4,200 into it. 

Now, like many companies out there, Fredricks isn't just a referb facility, they are a total parts, service and support for Yanmar, Mahindra, John Deere and other makes. 



Toni said:


> The Fredricks tractors are repaired and painted for the sell price of 6000 Dollar. Of course the quality of Fredricks tractors don`t has to be bad. Especially you don`t use the small tractors every day it can be a good option to buy a second hand repaired tractor, but the price of 6000 Dollar for a outdated product is insane compare new.


I have used my YM2610 on average 4 times each week. Plowing snow, pulling vehicles out of ditches, moving big hay bales, towing farm carts, etc. And that is winter use. Spring, Summer and Fall, it gets far more use and nearly daily activity.

Here in the USA, there are refurbished/restored Ford, John Deere, etc that are OVER 50 years from being new. These machine are still working and are in service. 

Glad you got a deal on your Yanmar in comparison to other European locales. Yanmar makes a good machine. This is why many of us here in the forums own them.


----------



## bmaverick

swreeder70 said:


> I'm considering a Fredericks Yanmar. I only buy things with cash, and I don't want to spend 20-30K on a new tractor. I have been working craigslist adds for well over six months and I'm tired of wasting my time on beat up, overpriced abused equipment.
> 
> For me these seem like a really good option for a hobby type operation like I have on my place.
> 
> I'd like some more feedback from anyone that has gone down this path.


That is exactly my path two years ago. I was after a Ford 3000 or 4000 model, but many were just beaters and the prices were $4 to $5 grand. A friend gave me his semi beaten JohnDeere 850, but the diesel mechanic who worked on it last bent the governor rod and had injector 2 & 3 swapped, in three weeks time, the engine blew.

I searched high and low for a replacement engine or engine overhaul kits. That's when I found Fredricks. I ended up getting the YM2610 because it's the same engine in the JD-850, BUT it's with the Power-Shift like automatic. Got a trade-in of $1,000 from Fredricks on the JD-850 too. They totally restored the JD-850 in under 2-weeks. 

Thus, I could have gotten a beater Ford 4000 for $5,000 or a restored Yanmar YM2610 for around $7,000 minus the trade-in of $1,000. It was very simple to do the math. Yanmar comes with a 1-yr warranty too! 

:usa:


----------



## swreeder70

Just ordered a 2420D and should have it in a few weeks. Will give some updates after I put some time behind the wheel.


----------



## Toni

I see we can`t agree what is totally restore. I just restore a sort block of our Takeuchi mini excavator. It has one of the smallest Yanmar Engines 3TNE68-NBAB.
Prices:
Pistons O.S. 114 X3=343 Euro
Pin piston 45 X3=135
Bearings piston 6 X3= 18
Bearing conrod O.S. 17X3= 51
Bearing main 26 X4= 104
Bearing trust 9 X2= 18
Oil pump 153
Nozzle 45X3= 135
Water pump 390
gasket set 235
Total price short block 1582 Euro without tax

The cylinder head just cleaned. It tooks me 12 hours overhauling the sort block and extra 5 hours to replace it. 17 X 65 Euro= 1105 + 1582= 2687 Euro.
A total restoration is more expensive than buy new.

We don`t use our tractors for farming, but for drilling. In the 3 point hitch we have a drill gearbox driven (we make our self). We have New Holland and Yanmar tractors. We use them in extreme conditions (Africa, Middle East). Yanmar is mutch better than New Holland.

We just ordered a new EF233M tractor in Romania (that arrive next week) price 11.900 Euro included 1500km transport costs. There exist also a EF227M 27HP and costs 11.100 Euro included transport, but 27 hp is not good for our drill. 
Next week I will upload pictures from the tractor. 

I don`t know about 2e hand website`s in USA, but here in Europe we have a lot of people that offer there products for insane prices on the site`s waiting or a stupid one. 

Transport costs Europe to USA for a tractor in crate costs around 500 Euro plus 150 Douane. Maybe it`s a good option for you to don`t buy 2ehand, but a new Yanmar with mechanical gearbox if you use the tractor mutch.

All the best.


----------



## bmaverick

Exactly. :lmao: 

That's all the needs to be said.



Toni said:


> I see we can`t agree what is totally restore.
> 
> All the best.


Your European prices means nothing to us here in North America. :usa: Therefore comparing what is done in Europe vs. North America is like apples to oranges making nonsense to us here. 

Glad you are happy with your Yanmar over there. We are happy with ours too.
This we can agree on. :friends:


----------

